# Anarchy Management - need some info/advice



## Taralack (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure where to post this, but since it's art related I guess better here than anywhere else.

Anyway, I got an email this morning from someone called Sammy Montana saying he was interested in my comic and wanted to adapt it to film. I had a kind of " wtf" moment and after googling his name and studio, nothing much came up. 

Has anyone here been emailed by him before and is it a scam?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

I found this when I searched that name, but I'm not sure if it's the same? There's also a producer under that name; it could be that guy.


----------



## Jw (Feb 5, 2011)

Possibly the guy?
http://indieproducer.ning.com/profile/SammyMontana?xg_source=activity


Regardless of what I search, it seems this guy is lined to indie horror movies and is fond of gore. But no, never heard of the guy before.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

From what I can find, it looks like this guy is pretty legit. I'd still be careful, however; you never know what nutcases will try to weed you out of some good money or purchase all rights to your art an make a mess of it. Perhaps if you do decide to go with it, make sure you can get a lawyer on hand should anything come up with legal issues.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 5, 2011)

That's all I managed to get from google too. It boggles my mind why anyone would want to adapt my comic to film, the genre doesn't really lend itself well to live action. :\ That's why I'm still slightly skeptical. 

Anyway, thanks guys.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Didn't he provide any credentials, or some site link?
That's the least one could do when requesting something like that.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 6, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Didn't he provide any credentials, or some site link?
> That's the least one could do when requesting something like that.


 
There was a site link, but there were only three pages on the site. http://www.anarchymanagement.com/


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, looks a little sketchy to me :/


----------



## Smelge (Feb 6, 2011)

All I can find are reports of people dealing with him, projects falling through, but rights reverting back to the author.

It wouldn't hurt to talk to him some more, ask for credentials, other clients and stuff like that. See what he's thinking.


----------

